# Exotic G. elegans design?



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 15, 2008)

The 'Alpha' 5/2000 male..












How about his main squeeze?..











Seen enough?

Terry


----------



## Itort (Jan 16, 2008)

New star from Bollywood.


----------



## cvalda (Jan 16, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## newbie (Jan 16, 2008)

wow.. nice!!!!!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 16, 2008)

A few more..






FIRST egg EVER..






Second egg.. looks to be fertile..






.. now we wait 4 - 6 MONTHS..





Terry


----------



## cvalda (Jan 17, 2008)

yay for eggs!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Beautiful stars-Congrats on the eggs. Can't wait to see the new hatchlings. Ive never seen a baby star.


----------



## Tortugo (Jan 17, 2008)

What is the weigh of the female who laid egg?
Your couple is very beautiful, above all the female. I prefer females for their round form...they are fantastic
How many eggs she laid?


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 17, 2008)

Redfoot NERD said:


> A few more..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The eggs above were found laying on top of the straw substrate.. 2 different dates as coded. NOW the 11/26 egg looks to be fertile.. the other isn't.

I was having "modem issues" last night.. so I wasn't able to post additional pics.

Terry


----------



## Tortugo (Jan 17, 2008)

Could you tell me the weight of the female who laid eggs?


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 17, 2008)

These guys love "Curley Endive" as a treat when outside in the summer..






A couple of summers ago.. before the female hit a growth "spurt".. *can you tell which one SHE is*? { I do have a lead on a couple more females - you know what that means [ I hope ] - anyone knowing of mature females.. let me know please } This is a 4.1 group..






This is the breeding colony that my little group came from. They were part of a large goup confiscated around 12 years ago [ to the best of my knoweldge.. maybe Danny has insight on that also.. actually it was probably closer to 20 years ago ] so these are all 25-40 years old.. the "owner" speculates..






Mature breeders..

Male





Female





Check out the size "extremes"! Showing the largest female and the smallest male. The wear on the plastron's indicates mature/older tortoises!






Again..






Read the unedited/updated submission to Reptiles magazine for the Jan '08 publication.. http://www.turtletary.com/Stars/TKilgoreUpdatedStarDoc.doc

Anyone learning anything?


Terry


----------



## cvalda (Jan 17, 2008)

LOVE those pictures! I want one! Maybe one will sneak into Buck's box without you knowing! ROFL!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 17, 2008)

In the second pic is she the one in the far Right hand corner closest to the bottom of the pic? great pics terry as always.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 17, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> In the second pic is she the one in the far Right hand corner closest to the bottom of the pic? great pics terry as always.



That's what I like about Robyn.. she pays attention! And with torts there's no stress.. huh?

Terry


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jan 17, 2008)

Tortugo said:


> What is the weigh of the female who laid egg?
> Your couple is very beautiful, above all the female. I prefer females for their round form...they are fantastic
> How many eggs she laid?



Davide I do not use or feel I need scales.. I just noticed that she weighs more now that she is of breedig "age".. although I seldom "handle" any of my torts.

Two eggs laid.. as described.

Terry


----------



## Tortugo (Jan 18, 2008)

Thank you all the same. I control often the weight of some tortoises (above all G. elegans and Kinixys belliana belliana and other swampy turtles) so I used to talk about weight.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Jan 23, 2008)

When I look at stars, they are awesome. They look like if a Florida box turtle had a baby with a leopard tortoise.


----------



## tortania (Jan 28, 2008)

Redfoot NERD said:


> The 'Alpha' 5/2000 male..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow Terry! I've got stars in my eyes


----------

